# Systema seminar Bellevue WA. June 11th-June13th



## Brian King (May 13, 2004)

SYSTEMA SEMINAR
                              JUNE 11th 2004JUNE 13th 2004
                              13410 SE 32nd Street Bellevue, WA. 98005

The Bear Creek Systema Study Circle is hosting Mr. Scott Connor for our annual Summer Seminar!

Cost $80.00 for the weekend or

Friday June 11th 2004                    7:30pm-9pm                          
Friday only     $20.00
Saturday June 12th 2004                12:00pm-4pm                        
Saturday only $40.00
Sunday June 13th 2004                   12:00pm-4pm                       
Sunday only   $40.00

*20% discount for ALL first responders and ALL Military members (Active, reserves and guard) and their family members!*

Saturday evening 6:30-9:00pm we will be having a byom BYOB bbq. (_No that isnt Russian it stands for bring your own meat, bring your own booze barbeque_) All participants and family members welcomed.
Sunday afternoon 4:30-6:30 we will be hosting a round table question and answer discussion forum. This will be an opportunity to ask Scott any of your questions. Open to all participants and their family members.

*Besides chasing the dragon for more than 17 years Mr. Scott Connor has over 15 years of martial arts experience he has trained in JJ, Muay Thai, JKD and Judo. Scott has been training directly under Vladimir Vasilievs personal tutelage since 1995 and has been an instructor at club Vlad (The home gym for Systema in North America) since 2001. Scott has traveled to Moscow twice and has over 100 hours with Mikhail Ryabko (Chief Instructor of Systema). In addition to being an advanced open water PADI diver Scott is also the head chef at his firehouse!*

"Scott will teach the full complement of Systema conditioning and combative work, including a complete menu of exercises and games that develop the Systema fundamentals of breathing, relaxation, movement and proper body form. In addition, he will teach a huge variety of applied dynamic combative situations covering unarmed holds, releases, attacks, and escapes; knife defense; survival and escape on the ground; and defenses against kicks. He will put you in the scene' and 'on the spot' with Systema combative virtual reality, calling out mind/body resources you didn't know you had. _"Im very interested in developing body awareness and short work (things useful to those who are in serious occupations) specifically. I will also use groups of three or more to emphasize movement/survival. Scott Connor._

This seminar will be held at Aikido Eastside http://aikieast.com/ 
13410 SE 32nd Street Bellevue, WA. 98005
For further information or to send payment please contact Brian King 10545 SE 238th St. #1 Kent, WA. 98031 systemanw@yahoo.com 
or call (425)501-5820

See you on the mat soon 
Friends
Brian King


----------



## Brian King (Jun 8, 2004)

Less than a week away

See you on the mat soon
Friends
Brian King


----------



## NYCRonin (Jun 13, 2004)

When the weekend is over, maybe Brian or one of the atttendees will share some of the seminars work with us all.
How about it, guys?


----------



## Brian King (Jun 16, 2004)

Systema Summer Seminar Review. 

I want to thank Mr. Scott Connor for coming out to the Pacific Northwest and presenting a wonderful seminar. We covered a few simple principles (movement, relaxation and breathing) while standing, on the ground, doing push-ups, working with jos, chains, knives, AK-47s, shotguns, punches, pushes and kicks. We worked singularly, in pairs and in groups of three or more. We worked from contact (eyes open and blinded with eyes shut) and while evading contact while standing, on the ground, and on one leg. As one participant said Scott has a way of explaining the complex in a simple and understandable way! 

I also want to thank all the participants for coming out and training with us. We had people from other RMA schools, other Martial art dojos and from North of the border. 
(Thanks Vali Majd www.pacificcoastsystema.com for once again coming north to support us. You are a true gentleman and very skilled. A true pleasure to work with!) 

Scott provided work for the most experienced among us as well as those who had never seen Systema. A great time that went by much to quickly! 

Thanks again everybody 
See you on the mat soon 
Friends 
Brian King

A specific exercise from the seminar.Partnered Jo push-ups. One person on their back holding a jo. Other person over them holding same jo. Both doing push-ups at the same time.


----------

